# Fishing for bedding bass. The effects..



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Without a doubt, the most heated discussion on bass fishing is whether fishing for them during the spawn hurts populations in many waters.
The answer is yes, and no.
A lot depends on the timing, and where you reside in the US. Let's look at some facts. We'll use Ohio and my home of NC as a yardstick.
Bass in northern states mature later than bass in southern waters. This means, they are subject to predation for a longer period in their lives than southern bass, which means, fewer mature spawning females.
An Ohio female becomes sexually mature at four to five years. Her NC cousin at three to four years. Also, the southern fish have a longer spawning window, as warmer southern waters allow for three waves of spawners or more, while northern fish usually have just two.
As for timing, let's say you take a male off the bed before he has spawned. Chances are good, if he is released quickly, he's going back to his bed to await the big females.
If he is taken off the bed after he has spawned, studies show that at least 50% of the time, he departs the area, even if released quickly!
What happens to the eggs and fry after he leaves? They are taken by bluegill and other small predators..
Females on the other hand, will usually spawn if released quickly, as they do not go through the rigors of building the nest, or protecting it. They will usually spawn with other males until they have dispersed their total egg count.
It doesn't take an Einstein to know what happens if she is killed..
Tournaments pose another problem, as moving keeper sized male bass from their beds usually means they are released some distance away from the beds, and almost certainly will not return.
I guess as long as it's not illegal, one can do what they want. But I prefer to let them do their thing unmolested, that's why the Good Lord created crappie, to fill in the time..lol
I never fish tourneys during spawning time, that's my choice. To each his own.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I just dont think it has a "macro" effect on them. Bass are rarely harvested. There have been people yanking out spawning walleye from the river I am close to since it started. Their spawn is targeted, and harvested and they are doing great. Of course pulling a male off a bed and taking him for a cruise is going to put those fry in danger, but honestly I think it has a minimal effect on overall population at best.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm with bassthumb.... people have been fishing for bass during the spawn since the beginning of time.... even in states with a "closed season", lakes are jam packed with catch and release guys during the spawn. If it truly was the detriment to the fisheries as many people claim, there wouldn't be a bass left in the country...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I"ll not get into a drawn out discussion on pulling spawning bass off the nest or walleyes out of the river or Erie but I will question the statement " people have been fishing for bass during the spawn since the beginning of time", and counter with the fact that there are more people than ever pursuing bass, especially in tournaments which target bedding bass and these numbers must have an effect on the population, especially the larger gravid female. Just look back at what happened to the small mouth population on Erie which resulted in the closed season.

In addition I'll add that I feel there should also be a closed spawning walleye season for four to five years and then a determination made on population effect. 

I'm sure we would all agree that a closed walleye season on the major rivers flowing into Erie would never be allowed to happen due to the economic effect on the surrounding communities and business.

I truly enjoy bass fishing and I'm in a club that use's the "Golden Rule" until May 15th which I feel is a reasonable practice as long as you feel you can trust the integrity of those fishing and competing against you.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im a bass tourny fisherman and I agree about closing the season during the spawn.


----------

